# Stud and joist drills



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm curious what everyone here uses and likes. Im in the market for one and wondering if I should change it up. Currently using dewalt dw-124 and it works fine. Before that i was using a black and decker very similar to my dewalt. 
Im kind of eying the dw-460 as it seems similarly priced, a little more compact and lighter.

Any other suggestions are welcome.

🙂


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I really like Milwaukee brand tools. I have a right-angle drill for drilling wood studs and a stud punch for metal studs.

When I'm running overhead lines like in a floor joist, I rarely{more like never} notch or drill them, just lay the pipe on top and strap it to the wood.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Superhawg!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Milwaukee m18 superhawg

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Most of my power tools are milwaukee. I bought a used milwaukee angle drill in excellent condition that is probably dated in the 80's. It looks almost new, I only used it once and it will probably serve many more plumbers after my death.

I bought the big hawg drill kit. I was not impressed at all. Anything overhead is total crap and takes too much strength and time to drill a 2x4. Its way easier, faster and safer with hole saws.

Most of the time I drill studs with my regular m18 milwaukee drill and spade bits

I also bought a roll of 10 kg lead free solder from the same guy for 50$ When I checked the real price it is worth over 500$. I will never see the end of the that roll in my lifetime.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

When I started out on my own and money was tight a general contractor told me the Harbor Freight angle drill had the same motor as the Milwaukee hole hog and I should buy one. I bought it and realized the motor is probably close to the same but there’s no clutch or gear slowing when you hit something like a knot or nail. It will almost rip your arm out of the socket or throw you across the room. It’s probably the most dangerous tool I have. Why I don’t throw it away is beyond me.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> When I started out on my own and money was tight a general contractor told me the Harbor Freight angle drill had the same motor as the Milwaukee hole hog and I should buy one. I bought it and realized the motor is probably close to the same but there’s no clutch or gear slowing when you hit something like a knot or nail. It will almost rip your arm out of the socket or throw you across the room. It’s probably the most dangerous tool I have. Why I don’t throw it away is beyond me.



That drill will bust your knuckles good. I don't think the genuine version is clutched either.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> When I started out on my own and money was tight a general contractor told me the Harbor Freight angle drill had the same motor as the Milwaukee hole hog and I should buy one. I bought it and realized the motor is probably close to the same but there’s no clutch or gear slowing when you hit something like a knot or nail. It will almost rip your arm out of the socket or throw you across the room. It’s probably the most dangerous tool I have. Why I don’t throw it away is beyond me.


I haven't heard of any milwaukee angle drill with a clutch. I don't know why they don't make one, I'm always nervous to get hurt with that drill. In my opinion anything higher than waist level holes should be done with a hole saw with a drill with a clutch.

I have a few horror stories from plumbers in my city. I remember my journeyman who got me in the trade, I was holding the ladder and he was drilling an exterior sheet metal wall for a 4" b-vent. The drill kicked him on the head solid, his hardhat flying.

I saw an older plumber who I worked with and now had a disfigured face, big deep scars across his cheek, nose and forehead. The drill sliced his cheek leaving the skin flopping. That was horrible to think about.

There is a dewalt and makita angle drill with a clutch but I would prefer the makita with the original style as you can use it on other things than studs.


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

Milwaukee superhawg(corded) is the best and only drill I use. I bought my first one in 2002 and I’m still using it. I had to replace the cord last year And that’s it. All of my trucks have this drill. This is the only drill I found that can handle a self feeding 4-5/8” bit with no problem and ask for more. I’m considering trying the m18 superhawg but they are quite expensive, not sure with they work as well as they say.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The DWD-460 that i've been eyeballing is 3lbs lighter and 3" shorter than the superhawg or the dewalt version of the superhawg that i've been using.

It also has electronic bind-up control that slows down the speed of the motor instead of continuing to try to spin at its normal rate and burning up the drill.

I might give it a shot just for the heck of it and post my thoughts back here. 90 day money back guarantee from dewalt. If it doesn't measure up, I know where i'll go from there.

Thanks guys. :vs_cool:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> When I started out on my own and money was tight a general contractor told me the Harbor Freight angle drill had the same motor as the Milwaukee hole hog and I should buy one. I bought it and realized the motor is probably close to the same but there’s no clutch or gear slowing when you hit something like a knot or nail. It will almost rip your arm out of the socket or throw you across the room. It’s probably the most dangerous tool I have. Why I don’t throw it away is beyond me.


This next paragraph I'm refering to is the solidity of the tool not the way it can hurt you...


It looks tough and solidly built. Don't you love it getting a bargain tool AND it's not cheaply made.


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Alan I may give that one a try. I remember my dad using the old black and decker tools with metal housings which I believe was what dewalt’s original platform started from.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hole Hawg at least. Will spin a 2" bit at 1500 rpm no problem.

The super hawg is king, Fits into smaller spaces but it is longer. It's a beast. Will spin a 3 9/16" of 4 9/16" bit at that 1500 rpm. It is a dangerous beast running on low and can rip your arm off.

Never used the DWD-460. They copied the Hole Hawg design. The hand guard looks handy and if it has a clutching ability sounds worth while. If it stands up as good as the Hole Hawg does that is the question.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> When I started out on my own and money was tight a general contractor told me the Harbor Freight angle drill had the same motor as the Milwaukee hole hog and I should buy one. I bought it and realized the motor is probably close to the same but there’s no clutch or gear slowing when you hit something like a knot or nail. It will almost rip your arm out of the socket or throw you across the room. It’s probably the most dangerous tool I have. Why I don’t throw it away is beyond me.


Haha, I remember seeing my dad use that same dill when I was a teenager. Dad hit a knot or something, damn thing jumped out hit his pant legs and almost riped them off, all while being knocked down to the ground. Still have not touched that thing.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Revisiting, because my patience with buying tools is really paying off.

This weekend I found a deal on an open box (display model not used) DeWalt 124 right angle drill (the same model I used when I worked for my boss).

So I didn't get to try something new, but I got something that I know is reliable and saved about $150 in the process. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Revisiting, because my patience with buying tools is really paying off.
> 
> This weekend I found a deal on an open box (display model not used) DeWalt 124 right angle drill (the same model I used when I worked for my boss).
> 
> ...


nice.. I like the Milwaukee right angle drills as the chuck end lets you get into tighter spots to drill than the dewalt does( I have one of those too and a hole hog) the hole hog can break your wrist in low gear or give it a good sprain unless your holding on good..does your dewalt let you spin the chuck in different directions from the body of the drill?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nice.. I like the Milwaukee right angle drills as the chuck end lets you get into tighter spots to drill than the dewalt does( I have one of those too and a hole hog) the hole hog can break your wrist in low gear or give it a good sprain unless your holding on good..does your dewalt let you spin the chuck in different directions from the body of the drill?


No, I have an old school milwaukee that i've been limping by on extremely low speed, and it has the ability to rotate the head, but what I found is that the only reason I needed to do that is because it has a D-handle and the cord comes out the side instead of the end. Sometimes it just wouldn't work like that.

I never got into a situation before that gave me much difficulty getting the dewalt into a tight space where I wished I could rotate the head.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> No, I have an old school milwaukee that i've been limping by on extremely low speed, and it has the ability to rotate the head, but what I found is that the only reason I needed to do that is because it has a D-handle and the cord comes out the side instead of the end. Sometimes it just wouldn't work like that.
> 
> I never got into a situation before that gave me much difficulty getting the dewalt into a tight space where I wished I could rotate the head.


Do you prefer the dewalt or the milwaukee? I saw the review the dewalt has a clutch at 75 pounds. I have a barely used milwaukee angle drill and use mostly holes saws because it kicks so much and got wrist pain and pinches even if you brace it.

Not sure if I want to buy another angle drill as it will not be used often. I would love one with a clutch for safety.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Do you prefer the dewalt or the milwaukee? I saw the review the dewalt has a clutch at 75 pounds. I have a barely used milwaukee angle drill and use mostly holes saws because it kicks so much and got wrist pain and pinches even if you brace it.
> 
> Not sure if I want to buy another angle drill as it will not be used often. I would love one with a clutch for safety.
> 
> ...


Clutch is only on low speed. The milwaukee I have is one like this : 

https://www.electriciantalk.com/att...-trusty-right-angle-drill-image-968917288.jpg

My father in law gave it to me. It was laying around this property he bought in the shop and he had no use for it. When I got it there were 4 pieces of romex hanging out the rear end of it, no plug, no switches.

After much research I discovered that switches for this are no longer available. I spent a lot of time trying to find something for another drill that was similar enough but there just wasn't enough information out there about the switches themselves to be sure it could fit.

So off to radio shack I went I found a slide selector switch for my forward reverse, and a little red button switch that could both handle the amperage going to the motor. I ended up having to mount them on a tiny piece of 1/4" plywood screwed through the mounting holes for the original switch.

I had to do some screwing around to figure out which wires went to which part of the motor, but once I was able to do that, putting it together was a piece of cake.

It's not pretty, but it works. Glad I have an upgrade coming. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone have a clutch on their angle drills let me know if it's worth trying to get one.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Anyone have a clutch on their angle drills let me know if it's worth trying to get one.


If you already have something reliable and you're not doing tons of new construction just drilling holes here and there, personally I would not buy a drill just for the sake of having a clutch.

I'm concerned about the reliability of mine, and the high speed is a nice perk, that's why i'm getting a new one.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have one of the milwaukees with the movable chuck. One of the other guys wives saw it like unused without the chuck or right angle piece at a tag sale labeled for 20$ so she just bought it not knowing exactly what it was but that it was newish and good brand.


He gave it to me knowing I would get parts for it and cuz he had several already. Turns out we had several sets of the right angle piece, chuck, and key in the tool crib 


So yeah it's not a super hawg but it was free and almost new. Compared to the brick one I was using that work owned this is wayyyyyy better. It didn't come with a tool box so I actually keep it in this old red metal tool box I got out of the dumpster. I banged out the dents and sprayed it with clear. Those old milwaukee bricks are man killers.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This toolbox weighs a ton. Like it must be 50lbs easy. I realized as I took these pictures that many of the hole saws and arbors and larger bits that I got them a few pieces at a time at the dump in old tool boxes toosed in the metal dumpster. It's amazing what people throw out.


One of my favorites I keep safe in my shed. It's an antique auger bit with an adjustable blade so you can use it to make anywhere from a 3/4" hole to about 1-1/2".


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have the 36v skilsaw and it's amazing. I never use my RA drill but I want this sooooooo bad even though I will like never need it because I do service like 100%.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I have the 36v skilsaw and it's amazing. I never use my RA drill but I want this sooooooo bad even though I will like never need it because I do service like 100%.


I would buy that if I had the $$$.

I need to replace the gearbox in my hammer drill already because I lost low speed. 

Debating whether to buy a 2nd drill so I can send the first one in for warranty service or just eat the 55 bucks and fix it myself.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> I would buy that if I had the $$$.
> 
> I need to replace the gearbox in my hammer drill already because I lost low speed.
> 
> Debating whether to buy a 2nd drill so I can send the first one in for warranty service or just eat the 55 bucks and fix it myself.



I would buy a cheap one to use while that one gets serviced. If you look on ebay you can find some milwaukee ones like I have used for less than 100$ shipped. 



For the warranty do they pay shipping both ways or just going back to you?






.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I would buy a cheap one to use while that one gets serviced. If you look on ebay you can find some milwaukee ones like I have used for less than 100$ shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't really looked into it yet. I'll try to remember to update here when I get the info.

I can get a new bare tool on amazon for 71 bucks. It's probably worth that to have a backup.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

My boss has the corded DeWalt stud and joist drill and it's a beast. For tight spots here has the Milwaukee right angle. I too have one of those but unless we have a **** ton of holes to do at once both my co worker and I bought the m18 fuel superhawg and it takes care of 99 percent of our holes now.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> I have one of the milwaukees with the movable chuck. One of the other guys wives saw it like unused without the chuck or right angle piece at a tag sale labeled for 20$ so she just bought it not knowing exactly what it was but that it was newish and good brand.
> 
> 
> He gave it to me knowing I would get parts for it and cuz he had several already. Turns out we had several sets of the right angle piece, chuck, and key in the tool crib
> ...


I've been trying to kill my 30+ year old brick for the past 15 years to justify buying something new. It's a losing battle. lain:


----------



## davidplumber (Feb 21, 2019)

Debo22 said:


> When I started out on my own and money was tight a general contractor told me the Harbor Freight angle drill had the same motor as the Milwaukee hole hog and I should buy one. I bought it and realized the motor is probably close to the same but there’s no clutch or gear slowing when you hit something like a knot or nail. It will almost rip your arm out of the socket or throw you across the room. It’s probably the most dangerous tool I have. Why I don’t throw it away is beyond me.


*:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:Makita XPH07Z 18v Lxt Li-ion Brushless 1/2 In Cordless Hammer Drill:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG: I LOVE THIS !
*


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

davidplumber said:


> *:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:Makita XPH07Z 18v Lxt Li-ion Brushless 1/2 In Cordless Hammer Drill:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG: I LOVE THIS !
> *





I have that exact model it isn't very good. I also have a 3 speed dewalt with metal gearbox. All of my workstuff is makita so the dewalt stays at home. I only have one half dead dewalt battery anyway. The dewalts have way better chucks. I put the dewalt chuck on my makita.


Every dewalt hammer drill I have tried has been way better than the other brands. If I did it all over again I would switch to dewalt. Especially now with the flex volt batteries.


At one of my old jobs I was constantly using hammer drills in all sorts of material; brick, stone, mortar, cinderblock, cement, concrete. Dewalt hammer drills are hands down the best. I have also tried ryobi, makita, ridgid, milwaukee, pc, b&d, you name it. The milwaukee was alright, as was the older ridgid and older(nicd) makita. Dewalts have always been better IMO.




.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Tango said:


> Do you prefer the dewalt or the milwaukee? I saw the review the dewalt has a clutch at 75 pounds. I have a barely used milwaukee angle drill and use mostly holes saws because it kicks so much and got wrist pain and pinches even if you brace it.
> 
> Not sure if I want to buy another angle drill as it will not be used often. I would love one with a clutch for safety.
> 
> ...





Have drilled a bazillion holes with that dewalt, I liked it. Always heard the horror stories of the old unclutched milwaukee, I hear the newer milwaukee ones had trouble with the gears going out (by newer I mean almost 20 years ago now)
I am actively looking for a deal on the M18 super hawg, I have the smaller one and did see a couple of the supers at pawn shops but couldn't part with the cash at the time.


----------

